# The shopping list!



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

What is your shopping list? One or multiple stocks that you are carefully watching, but not buying at the moment because the market drove the price way too high. However, if the stock drop you know that no matter what is going on around the world you will jump and buy it. (it may be a stock you already own)

For myself, I don't have many stocks, but one of the top contender is U.S. Bancorp (USB) though I am already holding it through the XLF ETF.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

I currently have my eyes on the following:

TCK.B, would buy at ~22-23 mark
Goldcorp (G), would buy at ~23-24 mark
CPG, would add to my position if it dropped to somewhere around 38 which was my initial purchase

I'm sure there are a few others I'm forgetting.


----------

